# Referral scam artist? Advice needed!



## SoxFan79 (Mar 30, 2015)

About a month and a half ago I picked up someone while driving for Lyft, and as we talked, he expressed interest in driving. I gave him my referral code. 

Almost 2 weeks ago he asked me if I would give him half of MY part of the bonus....IE: He'd get $750, then $375 of my bonus. I agreed just so he'd follow through on doing enough rides for the bonus, I really need the cash.

I got the bonus notification last night, and he texted me today. I don't intend on giving him a dime...but how should I handle this? Just block and ignore him?


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

"I agreed just do he'd follow though on doing enough rides for the bonus..."

So who are you calling the scam artist? You or the guy you gave your word to? I'm no lawyer, but if someone made a verbal agreement with me, then posted something on a public forum admitting to it, I'd be in small claims court tomorrow.

You're dead wrong.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

I also agree with the above response. If I make a deal, I honor it!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

GrandpaD said:


> "I agreed just do he'd follow though on doing enough rides for the bonus..."
> 
> So who are you calling the scam artist? You or the guy you gave your word to? I'm no lawyer, but if someone made a verbal agreement with me, then posted something on a public forum admitting to it, I'd be in small claims court tomorrow.
> 
> You're dead wrong.


I am no lawyer, but no product or service was agreed to be paid for, i would say go pound sand.. Now Uber On


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree the deal should be honored.

I am not aware of the rules for referral bonus's but my concern that Uber could pull the bonus payment back if the driver doesn't meet all of the requirements.

Does he have drive a certain number of days or trips? Does he have to maintain a certain rating? I would make sure any and all contingencies are met before I gave him the cash.

Also, since you will be paying taxes on the bonus money and he will not, I suggest you deduct a portion of the payout to him. Say 50% of the net payout.


----------



## SoxFan79 (Mar 30, 2015)

I decided to just keep all the money. After all, I have to pay taxes on the full amount, and if he bothered to sue me, he'd be lucky to get $50 from me, as I don't have any personal assets...even the car I use isn't mine. Besides, the cash is needed so I can pay a security deposit on an apartment.

I just told him that I'm sorry, and explained that my not being homeless is more important than him, and blocked his number. Meeting to hand over the deposit and sign the lease tomorrow, and will close the same day with any luck.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Your a classless asshole.

Uber on!


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

SoxFan79 said:


> I decided to just keep all the money. After all, I have to pay taxes on the full amount, and if he bothered to sue me, he'd be lucky to get $50 from me, as I don't have any personal assets...even the car I use isn't mine. Besides, the cash is needed so I can pay a security deposit on an apartment.
> 
> I just told him that I'm sorry, and explained that my not being homeless is more important than him, and blocked his number. Meeting to hand over the deposit and sign the lease tomorrow, and will close the same day with any luck.


A renege like this could get you shanked around the wrong card table. You'll get what you deserve for being a welsh someday, probably before the lease is up on the apartment.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SoxFan79 said:


> I decided to just keep all the money. After all, I have to pay taxes on the full amount, and if he bothered to sue me, he'd be lucky to get $50 from me, as I don't have any personal assets...even the car I use isn't mine. Besides, the cash is needed so I can pay a security deposit on an apartment.
> 
> I just told him that I'm sorry, and explained that my not being homeless is more important than him, and blocked his number. Meeting to hand over the deposit and sign the lease tomorrow, and will close the same day with any luck.


I don't agree with a referral asking for part of my end. Personally I would have called his bluff and told him if he didn't use my code he wouldn't get his end either. Threaten to email Lyft his details and the extortion he was trying so they would deny any bonus he used someone else's code for.

HOWEVER, you agreed. As you said, you took the deal because you needed the cash. Legal or not you're a schmuck and a welcher for backing out. If he has any text proof of your arrangement then he will easily win in small claims if he is so motivated. One way or the other, this will come back on you though.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I can't believe you even posted this. You make uourself sound PATHETIC nojob no hone no money. You are a pathetic person, welching d-bag.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

SoxFan79 said:


> I decided to just keep all the money


Karma is real my friend


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Why are you asking advice here? Both parties sound lame, that guy asking you to split your bonus, equally lame. Whether or not you own up and give this guy 1/2 of what you got coming, the fact is you are playing the bullshit referral game and slowly slitting your own throat as a driver (slowly), you are wheeling and dealing with a ****** bag on a ****** bag offer and ten decide it isn't in your best interest......

Let us know how it turned out. Too bad Abigail Van Buren is dead.

"My hair's fallin' out and my rights are all wrong"


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

SoxFan79 said:


> About a month and a half ago I picked up someone while driving for Lyft, and as we talked, he expressed interest in driving. I gave him my referral code.
> 
> Almost 2 weeks ago he asked me if I would give him half of MY part of the bonus....IE: He'd get $750, then $375 of my bonus. I agreed just so he'd follow through on doing enough rides for the bonus, I really need the cash.
> 
> I got the bonus notification last night, and he texted me today. I don't intend on giving him a dime...but how should I handle this? Just block and ignore him?


Tom Brady is that you?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> I agree the deal should be honored.
> 
> I am not aware of the rules for referral bonus's but my concern that Uber could pull the bonus payment back if the driver doesn't meet all of the requirements.
> 
> ...


You are as wacked as the OP. Why should somebody else pay your taxes for you? If the OP did not want to go through the deal like a MAN, he shoudl not have accepted. 
I guess he comes from the Belicheat school of business. If UBER sends notice the referral has been met they are not pulling anything back . The referral is not met with any contingentcies


SoxFan79 said:


> I decided to just keep all the money. After all, I have to pay taxes on the full amount, and if he bothered to sue me, he'd be lucky to get $50 from me, as I don't have any personal assets...even the car I use isn't mine. Besides, the cash is needed so I can pay a security deposit on an apartment.
> 
> I just told him that I'm sorry, and explained that my not being homeless is more important than him, and blocked his number. Meeting to hand over the deposit and sign the lease tomorrow, and will close the same day with any luck.


Man, you get more dickless with each post. Get a real job and you might not be homeless.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I don't agree with a referral asking for part of my end. Personally I would have called his bluff and told him if he didn't use my code he wouldn't get his end either. Threaten to email Lyft his details and the extortion he was trying so they would deny any bonus he used someone else's code for.
> 
> HOWEVER, you agreed. As you said, you took the deal because you needed the cash. Legal or not you're a schmuck and a welcher for backing out. If he has any text proof of your arrangement then he will easily win in small claims if he is so motivated. One way or the other, this will come back on you though.


 Why is it wrong to ask for half the referral? If one does not like the deal tell them no. If you are a man you don't say yes and then don't follow through. Tom Brady would be proud of you.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Why are you asking advice here? Both parties sound lame, that guy asking you to split your bonus, equally lame. Whether or not you own up and give this guy 1/2 of what you got coming, the fact is you are playing the bullshit referral game and slowly slitting your own throat as a driver (slowly), you are wheeling and dealing with a ****** bag on a ****** bag offer and ten decide it isn't in your best interest......
> 
> Let us know how it turned out. Too bad Abigail Van Buren is dead.
> 
> "My hair's fallin' out and my rights are all wrong"


Asking for half the referral is not equally lame. If the OP had any integrity he would have just said no. The guy could have made the deal with somebody who appreciated the free money. It was not the OP's bonus to have without the OP,if he does not like the terms don't take the offer.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Asking for half the referral is not equally lame. If the OP had any integrity he would have just said no. The guy could have made the deal with somebody who appreciated the free money. It was not the OP's bonus to have without the OP,if he does not like the terms don't take the offer.


Well, I don't know about integrity with respect to saying no..... spine maybe, discipline. Asking for half the other guy's share is pretty lame, agreeing to that is dumb.

In a verbal agreement like this, how binding is it legally? Probably not much. In my opinion, offering to take half another guy's commission is pretty lame, to be on the receiving end of such a counter offer, pretty lame, to then bail on the agreement, that is pretty lame too. The whole thing is pathetic. Drivers are rewarded better to pimp the platform than to actually work in most markets.....

I doubt this guy is legally obligated to pay up, it sounds like a very informal agreement. This whole thread is pathetic. Why is the guy on here asking for advice? Either a person honors their word or they don't Either they stand up for themselves or they don't.

I should say, i am probably biased. If I offer a person some kind of referral bonus such as this where the other guy stands to find steady income and a bonus to boot and then proceeds to offer me some sort of counter deal, as if it is my program I am pushing...... That kind of thing does not fly with me. I had two pax hire me to take them to a party that got busted as we were pulling into the complex. They expressed grief and didn't think they should need to pay for a ride for a party that got busted, they wanted a free ride back to campus.

I suggested they try Uber, which is exactly what they did to get home...... These guys were jerking each other around. It'd be nice if the OP was good for his word, but he entered into an agreement with a jerk off, shit happens to jerk offs. They are both jerk offs.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Well, I don't know about integrity with respect to saying no..... spine maybe, discipline. Asking for half the other guy's share is pretty lame, agreeing to that is dumb.
> 
> .


Well we will have to agree to disagree. Asking for half the referral is just a business proposition. You think the guy asking would have had a problem finding somebody who would have jumped at the free money offer? For doing nothing? And been thankful for it, instead of being a prick and being scum. The OP is just a greedy shameless cheat. There have been plenty of posts around here where folks have offered to give back half the referral in order to get half. Half of something is better than nothing. YMMV

edit: rereading the OP's first post, If the dude asked for the 1/2 AFTER starting the process, there is some dickishness there indeed. But the OP could have said forget it and played hardball himself, and if the dude had already enrolled and given some rides, chances are he would have gone through with it for the 750. But to agree with the idea of not paying is still a greedy and less than honest move.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Why is it wrong to ask for half the referral? If one does not like the deal tell them no. If you are a man you don't say yes and then don't follow through. Tom Brady would be proud of you.


Wow, a Brady insult aimed at a guy who couldn't care less about sports, good job.

If I offer you $1k for signing up for something you wanted to try anyways and will get you about $1k in fares in the process, and you want $500 of my bonus then you're a greedy schmuck. There is no need to negotiate, you're getting hooked up. And if I do refer someone they get my email so they can ask questions or get tips on how to be smart about driving.

I already said what you said, that I would call his bluff and tell him he wouldn't get his end without my code AND I would email the company with his info suggesting he is extorting drivers so he wouldn't get a bonus from anyone else.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well we will have to agree to disagree. Asking for half the referral is just a business proposition. You think the guy asking would have had a problem finding somebody who would have jumped at the free money offer? For doing nothing? And been thankful for it, instead of being a prick and being scum. The OP is just a greedy shameless cheat. There have been plenty of posts around here where folks have offered to give back half the referral in order to get half. Half of something is better than nothing. YMMV
> 
> edit: rereading the OP's first post, If the dude asked for the 1/2 AFTER starting the process, there is some dickishness there indeed. But the OP could have said forget it and played hardball himself, and if the dude had already enrolled and given some rides, chances are he would have gone through with it for the 750. But to agree with the idea of not paying is still a greedy and less than honest move.


If integrity is the concern, he should pay. It is also quite possible that the OP felt manipulated into the deal and regretted it the instant he said yes.

At this moment, I have an order for four replacement windows for the thrid floor of my house. I have gone over the costs within the estimate, what my options are, what the contractors agree to do, I have paid them 1/3 of the estimated cost. The windows however have not been ordered. I still need to return a signed contract to the people doing the work and then they will proceed to have the windows manufactured.

This was some kind of a very informal agreement. I agree the OP should pay up. However, it is hardly the end of the world. To suggest the other person was swindled....... that is a bit of a stretch here. If this went to small claims court, what would happen? There is the possibility, the OP felt manipulated into the agreement. No contract was signed.

The OP should have informed the guy asap that he was having second thoughts and didn't feel the deal was fair or in his best interest. It is Uber and Lyft who determine these deals........ There is all kinds of formal contracts.

The OP may very well be a cheat and a shameless scum. It is possible, I do not know the man. However, being desperate for money helps people act desperate and stupid, it encourages them to drive for Uber for example. This thread is not a small claims court. The OP does not come off very well within this thread, but that could be more a reflection of his writing style and language than reality. The other guy isn't on this threading doing his best to sound either like a dick or a victim.

It is easy and reasonable to suggest that the OP should pay up, but I personally don't place much value on such spoken deals. I wouldn't know how binding they are, there are so many ways these things can go wrong, either side can have regret and than be afraid to express that regret for reasons other than being a cheat.

This is just a thread on a forum, I personally, don't feel much need to crucify this guy, full well in the knowledge that such criticism could in fact be warranted. These two will need to work it out.

TO me, it sounds as if the guy asked for the 1/2 a couple weeks after the code was given. For now, I am going to allow for the possibility that the OP really is desperate for money, was kind of getting played and didn't have the courage at the time to say no to what was being offered him. There is enough of a possibility there. If that is the case, it has long been said, Uber is best for people who can keep it casual. The referral system is kind of a pimping thing, in my opinion, just mine, the referral program is ultimately exploitive and counter to the best interest of drivers. There are real problems there....... This guy is caught up in that too.


----------



## Bostondcs (Apr 21, 2015)

This is ****ing unreal... It's up to you if you are going to keep your words or not.. But to come here and post this on public forum?? You are one stupid ass driver.. Well, hopefully the other guy will find out about this site and see this thread and decide to sue your ass. Enough evidence here.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bostondcs said:


> This is ****ing unreal... It's up to you if you are going to keep your words or not.. But to come here and post this on public forum?? You are one stupid ass driver.. Well, hopefully the other guy will find out about this site and see this thread and decide to sue your ass. Enough evidence here.


It was a verbal agreement. Also, from what I gather, two weeks after the fact, after the guy had already started driving with the code ( I think) he called the OP and asked to split that person's half as well.

My guess is the guy had decided he wasn't going to drive beyond what he needed to do to earn the guarantee and was perhaps hinting he would stop running calls (usually you need to do say 20 in 30 days) before he earned the bonus money for either of them. So, he strong armed the guy into agreeing to give half his referral money in an effort to to keep the guy on track of the minimum number of rides.

I think that is what is hinted at. If that is the case, the OP should tell that guy to screw off, he was being extorted. Also, it was a verbal agreement, I doubt much would happen if it went to small claims court.

Read through the OP, does it not read as if two weeks later the guy called him up trying to get him to agree to a different split of the bonus? That is not cool. The OP could have handled it better, but if I my interpretation is correct, he was being extorted and really has zero reason to give up half his referral money. This thread would hold zero weight as evidence in court.


----------



## SeattleWhereIsTheRain (Sep 14, 2015)

This is the exact type of forum I was looking for. I wasn't sure if I would be considered lame but looks like there is enough interest since new driver has negotiating power.

Just moved to Washington and struggling to find full-time work in my area of sustainability science. Need part-time work. Tried Lyft as a passenger 1st time this week and talked to two different drivers. I think I want to try it too. Seems cool because of flexibility.

Looks like I can get $600 driving bonus for being in Seattle area (some places say $500). If it works out after I get 30 rides and you get my referral bonus, how about sending Paypal to me for $250? Anyone except SoxFan79 interested? Unless SoxFan79 you want to get your karma back, j/k

PM me, thanks


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SeattleWhereIsTheRain said:


> This is the exact type of forum I was looking for. I wasn't sure if I would be considered lame but looks like there is enough interest since new driver has negotiating power.
> 
> Just moved to Washington and struggling to find full-time work in my area of sustainability science. Need part-time work. Tried Lyft as a passenger 1st time this week and talked to two different drivers. I think I want to try it too. Seems cool because of flexibility.
> 
> ...


POST#23/SeattleWhereIsTheRain:
"Ahoy!" & Welcome to the
UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark....overnight...Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

HEADS UP, "Double-Dipper-to-be:

"Please read Your Partnership Agreement
NEW DRIVERS have only 30 Days to 
OPT-OUT of Binding Arbitration." 

h https://uberpeople.net/posts/402925


This has been a New Driver Service
ALERT from Notables:
chi1cabby
Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope the "scammer" finds your address through reverse phone lookup and gets his money you owe him, by any means necessary.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberBob2 said:


> I hope the "scammer" finds your address through reverse phone lookup and gets his money you owe him, by any means necessary.


You don't feel there is a reasonable possibility the OP was in fact being taken advantage of? If you read the OP, there seems to be a strong possibility that the recruit signed up, drove a few nights, decided there was no way he wanted to be an actual Uber driver, could walk away from it then and there and never look back. At that moment, he easily could have realized a hell of a good chance to extort the OP for half his bonus. The OP suggests the person made this suggestion two weeks after their initial meeting.

It is hard to know if that is what happened, in no way has it been ruled out as a possibility. If that is the case, what goes around comes around. The only solution here is to get off the recruiting merry go round and quit contributing to a broken policy, which reinforces the reality that Uber is not a self limiting entity, which is due to their ability to place the burden and responsibility of livery work completely on their partner's shoulders.

Too much opportunity for people to get jerked around. Uber's culture creates a need for programs such as guarantees which promote gaming the guarantee by drivers. Surges. Pax learn to game the surge and jerk the drivers. Hourly earnings are always promoted as before Uber takes their cut and expenses are accounted for. Pax are told no need to tip yet some drivers feel it is necessary to rate them poorly for not tipping.

The Uber experience people taking advantage of other people and deeming it juuust fine, because they are desperate to get home. In light of all that, there is zero reason to bust this guy's balls, he is already an Uber driver, it is a part of the culture: falling short of a promise. Happens everyday. There is a reasonable chance the OP is correct, he could easily be getting scammed.

ENough busting this guys balls from your armchair, it isn't that important relative to the mountain of bullshit that faces a typical Uber driver.


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

once he drives and you get your bonus, you owe him half, period.
if you're worred about getting scammed, wait until you got your bonus.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SoxFan79 said:


> About a month and a half ago I picked up someone while driving for Lyft, and as we talked, he expressed interest in driving. I gave him my referral code.
> 
> Almost 2 weeks ago he asked me if I would give him half of MY part of the bonus....IE: He'd get $750, then $375 of my bonus. I agreed just so he'd follow through on doing enough rides for the bonus, I really need the cash.
> 
> I got the bonus notification last night, and he texted me today. I don't intend on giving him a dime...but how should I handle this? Just block and ignore him?


So you are from boston? I guess you must be a Pats fan too since cheating is the way of life for you sports fans. You are making a ******** move.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You don't feel there is a reasonable possibility the OP was in fact being taken advantage of? If you read the OP, there seems to be a strong possibility that the recruit signed up, drove a few nights, decided there was no way he wanted to be an actual Uber driver, could walk away from it then and there and never look back. At that moment, he easily could have realized a hell of a good chance to extort the OP for half his bonus. The OP suggests the person made this suggestion two weeks after their initial meeting.
> 
> It is hard to know if that is what happened, in no way has it been ruled out as a possibility. If that is the case, what goes around comes around. The only solution here is to get off the recruiting merry go round and quit contributing to a broken policy, which reinforces the reality that Uber is not a self limiting entity, which is due to their ability to place the burden and responsibility of livery work completely on their partner's shoulders.
> 
> ...


What scam from the rider to the driver? You don't give half until you see the bonus in the pay period! Why would anyone do that? You get bonus, you give the guy half. Any honest guy/girl would do that as promised. He did the driver a favor. The driver didn't have to do anything except being honest. He is probably a Pats fan so I can see his dishonesty.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> What scam from the rider to the driver? You don't give half until you see the bonus in the pay period! Why would anyone do that? You get bonus, you give the guy half. Any honest guy/girl would do that as promised. He did the driver a favor. The driver didn't have to do anything except being honest. He is probably a Pats fan so I can see his dishonesty.


The OP isn't entirely clear as it is written. It seems to suggest that two weeks after the fact, he contacted the OP and asked him for half the OP's bonus too. This is not a trial or small claims court hearing, this a forum thread.

What we do not know is whether or not the rider new that the OP is as he hints at - down on his luck and hard up for money. From reading it, I got the impression the rider asked for another cut, two weeks after the code was given, while he was working on meeting the mandatory rides to get the bonus. The OP suggests being worried the rider would stop short of his mandatory minimum number of rides. To do so, would mean neither would get a bonus. My assumption is the rider was only driving for the purpose of collecting the bonus money and intended to stop driving once the minimum was reached. Either that or that is what they led the driver to believe.

If the guy was extorted by the pax, screw the pax. To accept the code, start driving (seems a possibility) and then hint you might stop short of driving the minimum number of rides unless you offer to give the other guy half of your cut....... That is extortion. It isn't cool.

I do not know in fact if that is the case. The OP only hints at it. Not much is clear and the OP hasn't been heard from to clarify. If the rider feels a need, he can certainly take the OP to small claims I suppose.

As far as any honest guy/gurl...... if he was being coerced and played, he doesn't owe that guy anything. We have had drivers over the time who struck me as a bit naive and easily duped. The OP doesn't seem very sure of himself. He hasn't exactly pleaded his case with the most effective language, but personally, I that doesn't surprise me. If the guy truly is being conned, he may still half buy into it himself.

I don't feel I have enough facts to say for certain he is being conned. I do not know for certain he isn't himself reneging on a deal that was done up front. That being said, I see no reason to crucify this guy. This is a forum, the OP is vague at best. The people reading and commenting to the OP seem to be reacting to it quite strongly to the degree they see it as an opportunity to make some needless Tom Brady jab. good grief.

Could the OP be the scammer, sure, he could be, but there is more than enough doubt in my mind that it simply isn't worth crucifying him. The guy simply needs to learn to give out the code as he sees fit and do it with the understanding that some people aren't going to meet the requirements and he isn't going to get his bonus as a result. That's about it.

There is all kinds of talk of gaming across the forum, gaming the surge, guarantees, why wouldn't people try to game this game? The OP needs to grow some balls and go from there.

As far as the Pats cheating goes........ Who cares? It is the NFL, every team cheats to the degree they can. Even if they do cheat more than the rest I ask againP Who really cares? It is entertainment and its importance is completely overblown.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> So you are from boston? I guess you must be a Pats fan too since cheating is the way of life for you sports fans. You are making a ******** move.


Other cities were offering 750 at the same time as Boston. Unless Brady or Bellicheck drive rideshare, this is a dumb comment.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Other cities were offering 750 at the same time as Boston. Unless Brady or Bellicheck drive rideshare, this is a dumb comment.


What do you mean by 750? dollar amount? What does that have to do with the OP cheating out a referral sharing with a new driver? He cheated him like the Patriots franchise.


----------



## SonataMike (Sep 23, 2015)

Gretzky said:


> Karma is real my friend


 AND A *****!!!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> ...AND I would email the company with his info suggesting he is extorting drivers so he wouldn't get a bonus from anyone else.


You have to be kidding. Kalanick would have someone track the guy down and beg him to come to work for Uber corporate.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SoxFan79 said:


> 2 weeks ago he asked me if I would give him half of MY part of the bonus....IE: He'd get $750, then $375 of my bonus. I agreed


Oh man, I would jump all over an offer like that 
(as long as he agreed to give me half his earnings from driving Uber).


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You have to be kidding. Kalanick would have someone track the guy down and beg him to come to work for Uber.


This is Lyft, Uber doesn't do double-sided bonus so farbas I've seen. As for the company being willing to take him on board, I'm sure they would. I'm also sure they would love any excuse to deny his bonus so they can keep it. Not to mention threats don't have to be true, especially if the one being threatened doesn't have the mental ability to know.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> This is Lyft, Uber doesn't do double-sided bonus so farbas I've seen. As for the company being willing to take him on board, I'm sure they would. I'm also sure they would love any excuse to deny his bonus so they can keep it. Not to mention threats don't have to be true, especially if the one being threatened doesn't have the mental ability to know.


It was a joke... I guess that one just sailed right over your head, eh? sorry.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Indeed it did.


----------

